# Congratulations to our SVS winner!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR SVS WINNER*.....

*DRUM ROLLLLLLLLLLLL........................* :woohoo:

[BANANA]
*Spoiler* 



*tonyvdb!*


[/BANANA] 
:fireworks2: :fireworks1: :fireworks2:

*Wins his choice of a PB13-Ultra or PC-Ultra!*

arty:

Thanks to everyone who participated ... and don't go anywhere... we have lots more to give away! :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words right now! Thank-you SVS, Sonnie and the Shack for this great gift. :yay:

Now I just need to figure out what one I should get, The PB13-Ultra or PC-Ultra? I like the box for looks better. Suggestions?


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Noooooooooohhh!:explode: I was robbed! Robbed I tell you!

Congratulations man, you just won a killer subwoofer. I would go for the box with a premium finish myself. You have to pay a little for the premo finish, but hey, a PB13 Ultra for 150 bucks...man


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

oh my! i just looked at your sig ... you are upgrading from your yamaha subs to the SVS?!!

i'm really really excited for you. this is the best upgrade you can ever make.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mike c said:


> oh my! i just looked at your sig ... you are upgrading from your yamaha subs to the SVS?!!
> 
> i'm really really excited for you. this is the best upgrade you can ever make.


The A/D/S sub is not that bad but its only a 10" 150watt long excursion so this will defiantly be an improvement. The Yamaha is just an extra that I had lying around. 
Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congratulations on rhe win, Tony. Enjoy!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats Tony,... hope ya enjoy the new SVS sub!


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

wow! Lucky you. Too cool! Congrats.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Congrats again.

The odds were so good with this contest that I actually felt I had a chance of winning. I was suprised there wasn't a lot more entries. I was mentally even calculating how I was going to fit and get that sub upstairs (wouldn't be easy).

Exciting isn't it? If you are just coming from Yamaha subs, this will be a like moving from a Corolla to a Viper. You leapfrogged a lot of other subs that you might have bought if you upgraded yourself


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucky Man! :jump: Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------

